# 𝗛𝗮𝘃𝗲 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗚𝗼𝘁𝘁𝗲𝗻 𝗔 𝗖𝗼𝘃𝗶𝗱 𝗩𝗮𝗰𝗰𝗶𝗻𝗲� 💉



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I got two of them and they were both free.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

Both. I'm fully vaccinated at this point in time. Still wearing my mask though.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

My age range can't get it yet, I think they are open for people in their fifties and there around now, and people in some risk groups. My mother will soon have her first, my father his second. I'll get it eventually, I'll try to get an early appointment once my age group opens.


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Both done. Hope it opens up for you soon @attic!


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

No. There is no need.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Daeva said:


> No. There is no need.


Mmm, that's intriguing. What makes you believe that.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Mmm, that's intriguing. What makes you believe that.


There is no need to inject oneself with unknown substances* by companies with zero liability and a less than honest past (to put it mildly). Plus, the virus poses little to no threat to me (or to the vast majority of people).

*Edit: bad phrasing on my part. I meant to say "substances with unknown consequences."


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

No and I do not want to.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

No, I never go outside, so, me not being vaccinated won't contribute to the pandemic.


----------



## kokora (Apr 13, 2020)

i have, my family is vaccinated, all of my friends are vaccinated, my group-mates too. i think my country did a wonderful job, the vaccination platforms were easy to use 💉✌


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Daeva said:


> "substances with unknown consequences."


But with known and declared sequences, if you get my drift.

I will never get a vaccine that isn't a vaccine, and pity those who do.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

I don't want to get one.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

I'll see how things play out, right now there a 0 cases in my entire state (Queensland). If it's mandatory for travel in the future i'll get it, but as of now I kinda see it as optional. I do believe in vaccines though, don't get me wrong, I just think that the current covid strain we have now might be a bit overplayed in it's severity.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Yes. I am tired of the hysteria on both sides of the debate, as well as mandates, lockdowns, and restrictions (which I have opposed since the beginning), but I was always planning on getting it as I think mRNA technology is very cool. I got my second dose of Pfizer on May 28th. My state did a very good job making sure it is available to everyone who wants it.


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

I had to because my country has already implemented the vaccination pass, and without that I literally cannot continue my education. Fun.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes I hot my Pfizer in May, will get the next shot in August 🙂
I think it takes 12 weeks in between because I have no dangerous underlying diseases (except maybe from Hashimotos if that counts, which I somewhat doubt). I am 40 years old. I'm not exactly sure why I got mine so early compared to most other people my age group and that bugs me a lot. Because why give me a shot too early if I am mostly healthy and then make me wait 12 weeks for next shot? It doesn't make sence at all, because I think people with dangerous underlying diseases gets their shot about 4 weeks after their first shot.


----------



## Quantus (Mar 18, 2021)

got my first shot Astrazeneca two weeks ago. Wasn't an easy decision, since I think it's really not necessary for people of my age... but the plans around vaccination pass and prolonged restrictions for non-vaccinated people kinda forced me to take it.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Quantus said:


> got my first shot Astrazeneca two weeks ago. Wasn't an easy decision, since I think it's really not necessary for people of my age... but the plans around vaccination pass and prolonged restrictions for non-vaccinated people kinda forced me to take it.


What kind of plans? Restricting their movements? Restricting them from being able to work? Putting them in concentration camps? Destroying their freedom of bodily autonomy? Treat them as second class citizens?

Why not stick this on their arm, throw them in the furnaces and be done with it??









Ignorance and compliance to transgressions of tyranny is the real evil, not the tyranny itself.
Those who are committing schemes wouldn't have any power without mass compliance, so congrats to you, wear the badge of being a contributor with honor!
*And this goes for all who're acquiescing to this madness.*


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> What kind of plans? Restricting their movements? Restricting them from being able to work? Putting them in concentration camps? Destroying their freedom of bodily autonomy? Treat them as second class citizens?
> 
> Why not stick this on their arm, throw them in the furnaces and be done with it??
> View attachment 880094
> ...


That's how it starts. It's boiling the frog.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Cxunsxlxr said:


> But we all are already tracked, and if there's any spike in the chart, it'll just get shut down, like always.. we'll be listed as people with mental issues and get invalidated, we are already oppressed and there isn't much to be done.. I'm not pessimistic but more of realistic.


I don't really care for validation and I sure as hell don't want to work under the system that strives to oppress everyone but a certain 'elite' class. Simply don't use their Web, their Networks or their Systems, including currency. I'm also a realist, I'm just optimistic about my range of actions and how I can affect the world. People have made it through previous revolutions, prepare for this one and you'll make it through.


----------



## Cxunsxlxr (Apr 15, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> I don't really care for validation and I sure as hell don't want to work under the system that strives to oppress everyone but a certain 'elite' class. Simply don't use their Web, their Networks or their Systems, including currency. I'm also a realist, I'm just optimistic about my range of actions and how I can affect the world. People have made it through previous revolutions, prepare for this one and you'll make it through.


I believe so, only spread awareness among those whom you care about. Otherwise you may get troubled. Tech. detox. is what we all honestly need, would love living in an urban/suburban one day, too much RMF emitting from all these cellphone towers, WiFi's, etc. chemtrails and flouride are putting our brain in almost inert states.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Cxunsxlxr said:


> I believe so, only spread awareness among those whom you care about. Otherwise you may get troubled. Tech. detox. is what we all honestly need, would love living in an urban/suburban one day, too much RMF emitting from all these cellphone towers, WiFi's, etc. chemtrails and flouride are putting our brain in almost inert states.


----------



## Cxunsxlxr (Apr 15, 2021)

Fru2 said:


>


Classical perfect fit, love the solo.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Cxunsxlxr said:


> Classical perfect fit, love the solo.


They thought we all were prepared for the next phase, but something tells me that there are more savages out there than they can deal with. Their 'great work' will fail, they're living in lala land and count on everyone induced into the state of denial of reality to stay there as well. Not gonna happen.

Concerning detox:


----------



## Cxunsxlxr (Apr 15, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> They thought we all were prepared for the next phase, but something tells me that there are more savages out there than they can deal with. Their 'great work' will fail, they're living in lala land and count on everyone induced into the state of denial of reality to stay there as well. Not gonna happen.
> 
> Concerning detox:


This is a great source of information, much thanks. It's always good to add another book to the library. Also don't forget to listen to music at 432 Hz, you can find converters online, and video downloaders.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Fru2 said:


> You mean the empty hospitals where thousands of Tik Tok dancing nurses and doctors were recorded?
> One might suspect there wouldn't be enough time on their hands, were it not for the empty halls and patient rooms.


Do you honestly believe that "full hospital" means that every single room is packed with people? Saw it in pandemic movies, right? In real life a "hospital full of Covid patients" means that all the available equipment (ventilators and PPEs) and staff is busy with Covid patients 24/7 and everybody else with other health issues only gets treatments when their condition is life threatening. No/not enough ventilators = no help for Covid patients because there isn't a cure. No PPEs = no help for Covid or regular patients because...it's an airborne virus that spreads to and from the staff/patients.

If believing that all this is just a huge conspiracy helps you keep yourself sane, then go ahead. If you don't want to get the vaccine then that's fine too. But don't come on here to make fun of people who have other experiences with Covid than you.


----------



## kokora (Apr 13, 2020)

Fru2 said:


> You mean the empty hospitals where thousands of Tik Tok dancing nurses and doctors were recorded?
> One might suspect there wouldn't be enough time on their hands, were it not for the empty halls and patient rooms.


sorry but that's just false. only because a few American nurses did that, it's wrong to assume everyone was doing it. i can assure you that European hospitals were PACKED, they were so full that people infected with covid had to quarantine themselves at home and wait for doctors to pay them a visit. so many old people died, because they couldn't get proper medical help. covid was NOT the main culprit, they had many health issues, however covid accentuates them. 
that is why it's essential for them (especially) to get vaccinated


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

eeo said:


> Do you honestly believe that "full hospital" means that every single room is packed with people? Saw it in pandemic movies, right? In real life a "hospital full of Covid patients" means that all the available equipment (ventilators and PPEs) and staff is busy with Covid patients 24/7 and everybody else with other health issues only gets treatments when their condition is life threatening. No/not enough ventilators = no help for Covid patients because there isn't a cure. No PPEs = no help for Covid or regular patients because...it's an airborne virus that spreads to and from the staff/patients.
> 
> If believing that all this is just a huge conspiracy helps you keep yourself sane, then go ahead. If you don't want to get the vaccine then that's fine too. But don't come on here to make fun of people who have other experiences with Covid than you.


Regardless of people's personal experience, this whole pandemic scenario was a set up. You've got a great gift of twisting narratives around, but that wouldn't change the fact that this event was planned and exercised in advance years before commencement. Here are official documnetations:
"Selected moments from the Event 201 pandemic tabletop exercise hosted by The Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in partnership with the World Economic Forum and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation on October 18, 2019, in New York, NY. The exercise illustrated the pandemic preparedness efforts needed to diminish the large-scale economic and societal consequences of a severe pandemic."





SPARS pandemic scenario document(2017) document PDF is linked in the site








SPARS Pandemic Scenario | Projects: Center for Health Security


The Center’s SPARS Pandemic exercise narrative comprises a futuristic scenario that illustrates communication dilemmas concerning medical countermeasures (MCMs)




www.centerforhealthsecurity.org




"The Center’s SPARS Pandemic exercise narrative comprises a futuristic scenario that illustrates communication dilemmas concerning medical countermeasures (MCMs) that could plausibly emerge in the not-so-distant future. Its purpose is to prompt users, both individually and in discussion with others, to imagine the dynamic and oftentimes conflicted circumstances in which communication around emergency MCM development, distribution, and uptake takes place. While engaged with a rigorous simulated health emergency, scenario readers have the opportunity to mentally “rehearse” responses while also weighing the implications of their actions. At the same time, readers have a chance to consider what potential measures implemented in today’s environment might avert comparable communication dilemmas or classes of dilemmas in the future.

The self-guided exercise scenario for public health communicators and risk communication researchers covers a raft of themes and associated dilemmas in risk communications, rumor control, interagency message coordination and consistency, issue management, proactive and reactive media relations, cultural competency, and ethical concerns. To ensure that the scenario accounts for rapid technological innovation and exceeds the expectations of participants, the Center’s project team gleaned information from subject matter experts, historical accounts of past medical countermeasure crises, contemporary media reports, and scholarly literature in sociology, emergency preparedness, health education, and risk and crisis communication.

The scenario is hypothetical; the infectious pathogen, medical countermeasures, characters, news media excerpts, social media posts, and government agency responses are entirely fictional."


kokora said:


> sorry but that's just false. only because a few American nurses did that, it's wrong to assume everyone was doing it. i can assure you that European hospitals were PACKED, they were so full that people infected with covid had to quarantine themselves at home and wait for doctors to pay them a visit. so many old people died, because they couldn't get proper medical help. covid was NOT the main culprit, they had many health issues, however covid accentuates them.
> that is why it's essential for them (especially) to get vaccinated


I've watched recordings of Spanish nurses, American, South American, Indian, African, you name it. This thing is global in scope, as the aim is globalization. Hospitals may have been packed, but considering the level of scare that was instilled, no wonder people were flocking to the hospitals to get checked for even the slightest of symptoms. What's the death count? What's the response? Does that look to you like a response that is adequate in scope? No. There is orchestrated overreaction going on. We don't even hear of the deaths and side effects of the vaccination casualties in mainstream media, because it's not a part of the narrative.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

When you want to find valid arguments (rational and with scientific evidence) you can find for absolutely anything. And for the fact that you fall in love with the moon more often when you wear underwear with platypus. You just have to be a scientist and have underwear with platypus and be in love with the moon. Find the evidence after.

Yes, I was vaccinated and I would have take them all if it were possible.
How lucky some are that this pandemic was not something with diarrhea on the list of symptoms.
To have seen then the intellectuals on the toilet debating. It wouldn't have been better, because they would have continued to come with innovative ideas. It would have been just more fun.


----------



## Cxunsxlxr (Apr 15, 2021)

impulsenine said:


> Yes, I was vaccinated and I would have take them all if it were possible.


Gotta catch them all. Very rational yes, the more the merrier, perfect analogy.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, nurses dancing doesn’t mean they were neglecting their duties. They did it to boost morale. Americans were not the only ones to do this—morale dance. And, it doesn’t matter if you worked on the Covid floor or the cardiac floor. Imagine yourself being one during a pandemic. Imagine the goal is to save lives. Imagine not being able to do that as much as you would love to. It’s a harsh world in hospitals for the people who work them—they deserve a morale boost no matter how anyone feels about them dancing.


----------



## Cxunsxlxr (Apr 15, 2021)

Dalien said:


> Wow, nurses dancing doesn’t mean they were neglecting their duties. They did it to boost morale. Americans were not the only ones to do this—morale dance. And, it doesn’t matter if you worked on the Covid floor or the cardiac floor. Imagine yourself being one during a pandemic. Imagine the goal is to save lives. Imagine not being able to do that as much as you would love to. It’s a harsh world in hospitals for the people who work them—they deserve a morale boost no matter how anyone feels about them dancing.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Dalien said:


> Wow, nurses dancing doesn’t mean they were neglecting their duties. They did it to boost morale. Americans were not the only ones to do this—morale dance. And, it doesn’t matter if you worked on the Covid floor or the cardiac floor. Imagine yourself being one during a pandemic. Imagine the goal is to save lives. Imagine not being able to do that as much as you would love to. It’s a harsh world in hospitals for the people who work them—they deserve a morale boost no matter how anyone feels about them dancing.


I personally think it takes the term "dancing on the graves of the dead"to another level.


Cxunsxlxr said:


> Gotta catch them all. Very rational yes, the more the merrier, perfect analogy.


It's funny because that's how our immunity system naturally works - the more germs and viruses one gets exposed to, the more of an immunity they have. In that regard the scientists of our times are truly revolutionary - they've managed to rewrite how our immunity system functions and every protocol of disease identification.
Kerry Mullins himself, who was the inventor of Polimer-Chain-Reaction(PCR), said that his methods wouldn't ever be valid as a test for disease, since after a certain number of multiplications _any_ kind of bacteria/virus could be found to be contained in any sample taken, but that wouldn't stop every single country from testing for COVID-19 using exactly this procedure. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Fru2 said:


> I personally think it takes the term "dancing on the graves of the dead"to another level.


Where is that term from?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Dalien said:


> Where is that term from?


No idea, it's a common term




__





What does dance on someones grave mean?


Definition of dance on someones grave in the Definitions.net dictionary. Meaning of dance on someones grave. What does dance on someones grave mean? Information and translations of dance on someones grave in the most comprehensive dictionary definitions resource on the web.




www.definitions.net


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Fru2 said:


> No idea, it's a common term
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fru2 said:


> I personally think it takes the term "dancing on the graves of the dead"to another level.





> To dance on someone’s grave means to rejoice in that person’s death, to be happy that person has passed on. Sometimes, a person may tell someone that he will _dance on that person’s grave_, meaning that he will outlive that person and celebrate when that person dies. The idiom _dance on someone’s grave_ is also used to mean to rejoice in someone’s misfortune or in his downfall. The sentiment behind the idiom is that the speaker will triumph. The origin of _dance on someone’s grave _is uncertain and may be a translation of an idiom from another language. The phrase has been in use in English since at least the late 1800s. Related phrases are_ dances on someone’s grave, danced on someone’s grave, dancing on someone’s grave._


 (different site—Dance on someone’s grave Idiom Definition – Grammarist )

So how do you think nurses should build morale. Go to a therapist? Drink alcohol? Etc?
They aren’t allowed to express and decompress their weariness that way, eh.
Well, I don’t agree with that.
Dancing is a form of therapy.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Dalien said:


> (different site—Dance on someone’s grave Idiom Definition – Grammarist )
> 
> So how do you think nurses should build morale. Go to a therapist? Drink alcohol? Etc?
> They aren’t allowed to express and decompress their weariness that way, eh.
> ...


They can dance all they want, that wasn't my point. The point was that they had enough time and energy to practice choregraphy and the places look absolutely empty.
Yes, nurses should dance if they want to, or express their emotions or let out stress in whatever way they want as long as it doesn't harm others, but so should everyone have the freedom to do what they want as long as it doesn't come from the intent to harm anybody else! 

Innocent until proven guilty,
Healthy until proven sick!


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Fru2 said:


> They can dance all they want, that wasn't my point. The point was that they had enough time and energy to practice choregraphy and the places look absolutely empty.
> Yes, nurses should dance if they want to, or express their emotions or let out stress in whatever way they want as long as it doesn't harm others, but so should everyone have the freedom to do what they want as long as it doesn't come from the intent to harm anybody else!
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty,
> Healthy until proven sick!


Then you should have said all this to begin with and not pin it on dancing nurses.

Not every floor in a hospital has to be over full, full, near empty, empty, etc. (even though, there are hospitals that are that—over full)—that is not the issue. Someone else already said about not having enough of the type of equipment to support all the Covid cases and all the other cases that need to use the same type of equipment.

I’m a freakin’ cashier in a grocery store and everyone does what they want, regardless of what is going on. Where I work, the company decided to opt for that one doesn’t have to wear a mask if they had their shot(s) and the employees are not allowed to ask if they did much less for proof of this. Do you seriously think that everyone that doesn’t put their mask on has had their shot(s)? I don’t and I have to let that go, in that there isn’t a freakin‘ thing I can do about it except protect myself as much as I can. I wear my mask, wash my hands and try to keep a distance. People aren’t doing the distance either. I do.

I‘m not berating you for your stance, but I’ll be damned if I sit back and let people tear down other people for trying to remain healthy—dancing nurses dancing as therapy helps keep their physical and mental stamina up to deal with the ill. Mind, body and soul connection, if you will.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes because I had a choice to pick the Pfizer. I read that one has the least complications and is also effective for at least some of the variants.


----------

